# raccourci téléchargement



## LBF (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu un problème récemment, j'ai malencontreusement enlevée du dock le raccourci téléchargement (à gauche de la corbeille) au lieu d'un seul fichier compris d'un fichier... :/
Bref, j'aimerais savoir si il existait un moyen de remplacer cette perte. J'ai été dans le finder pour essayer de remettre le dossier téléchargement, mais j'obtiens tout le dossier ranger par ordre alphabétique (comme les applications) et non l'ordre verticale des derniers téléchargements.
Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## subsole (2 Juillet 2012)

LBF a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai eu un problème récemment, j'ai malencontreusement enlevée du dock le raccourci téléchargement (à gauche de la corbeille) au lieu d'un seul fichier compris d'un fichier... :/
> Bref, j'aimerais savoir si il existait un moyen de remplacer cette perte. J'ai été dans le finder pour essayer de remettre le dossier téléchargement, mais j'obtiens tout le dossier ranger par ordre alphabétique (comme les applications) et non l'ordre verticale des derniers téléchargements.
> Merci par avance de votre aide.



Bonjour, 
Fais un clique droit sur le dossier Téléchargement dans le Dock, les réglages apparaissent.
Par exemple : Trier par (date de l'ajout), Afficher comme (Pile), Afficher le contenu comme ( Eventail)


----------



## LBF (5 Juillet 2012)

merci beaucoup mon problème est réglé


----------



## LBF (5 Septembre 2012)

Rebonjour je reviens avec un autre problème, par exemple, mais ce n'est pas qu'avec ça, je télécharge realplayer par exemple, mais il ne s'affiche pas dans mes téléchargements en bas à droite, seul les dossiers et les musiques de force downloader apparaissent, comment faire pour que tous, je dis bien tous ce que je télécharge soit placé dans mon dossiers de téléchargement?
merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Il faut régler tous les logiciels que tu utilises pour le DL, afin que le fichier de destination soit le dossier _Téléchargement_. 
Il faut donner le chemin d'accès, exemple pour Safari :
Safari=> Préférences=> Onglet Général, _Enregistrer les fichiers téléchargés sur_


----------



## LBF (8 Septembre 2012)

Je suis allé à _Enregistrer les fichiers téléchargés sur_ et c'est bien le dossier téléchargement qui est après :/
Malgré tout j'ai modifié et j'ai remis téléchargement, enfin bref, maintenant ça marche, merci à toi


----------

